# FBI clearance for canadian immigration



## daveymc31 (Oct 14, 2012)

i. have a friend who needs to get this before july does anybody know how and where to get it


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

How to obtain a police certificate - United States:
How to obtain a police certificate - United States


----------

